# Please help- "Explorer caused an invalid page fault"



## DaveF321 (Sep 6, 2002)

I keep getting this message whenever I try to go onto Internet Explorer. "EXPLORER caused an invalid page fault in module MFC42.DLL at 015f:5f45bf8a." Do I need to reinstall IE-5? Is there a fix for this? Please lead me in the right direction. Thanks.


----------



## IMM (Feb 1, 2002)

Try downloading the vcredist_enu.exe file (assuming english language) from http://download.microsoft.com/download/vc60pro/Update/1/W9XNT4/EN-US/VC6RedistSetup_enu.exe
The link for it is at http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-US;q259403

Run it to extract the vcredist.exe file and run that on your machine to see if it helps. This will replace mfc42.dll (and a bunch of associated files) with the more recent ones and register them. It's possible that some install has overwritten them with older versions.

Is your ie5 actually ie5.01sp2 ? If so there is a repair IE function availaable.

I think we should probably see your startups. Try downloading http://www.lurkhere.com/~nicefiles/startuplist15.zip . Unzip it and run it to produce a text list which you should post here.

I'm assuming you have another browser to use (other than IE) for this - or are you working form another machine?


----------



## DaveF321 (Sep 6, 2002)

I don't have any way to save it to a file so I can read it. I can't unzip it. Also how do I find out exactly which version of Internet Explorer I have. Sorry for being so computer illiterate.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

If you have IE open just click on the "Help" tab, then "about IE"

The IE Repair Tool will be available in Add/Remove Programs > Internet Explorer >Remove > Repair if it is available at all.

If you don't have the IE Repair Tool available, you can probably just reinstall Windows to correct the error.


----------



## IMM (Feb 1, 2002)

For determing IE versions using the Shdocvw.dll file see:
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;164539

_I can't unzip it._
http://www.winzip.com and download winzip.

_I don't have any way to save it to a file_
I'm not sure what you mean here.
Is this a reference to the startuplist thing? If so, then it makes a text file in the directory it's run from.
If this refers to the downloads then right click and save as may work.


----------



## DaveF321 (Sep 6, 2002)

I got this from www.startlog.com. It was the only way I could copy and paste it here. I hope this gives you the info you asked for.

And I have IE-5.0

"StartUp"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"TaskMonitor"="c:\\windows\\taskmon.exe"
"TIPS"="C:\\MOUSE\\tips\\mouse\\tips.exe"
"RealTray"="C:\\Program Files\\Real\\RealPlayer\\RealPlay.exe SYSTEMBOOTHIDEPLAYER"
"LoadPowerProfile"="Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme"
"ScanRegistry"="c:\\windows\\scanregw.exe /autorun"
"Disknag"="C:\\DELL\\DISKNAG.EXE"
"SystemTray"="SysTray.Exe"
"POINTER"="C:\\MOUSE\\point32.exe"
"MCAgentExe"="C:\\Program Files\\McAfee.com\\Agent\\mcagent.exe"
"MCUpdateExe"="C:\\PROGRA~1\\MCAFEE.COM\\AGENT\\MCUPDATE.EXE"
"VirusScan Online"="\"C:\\PROGRA~1\\MCAFEE.COM\\VSO\\mcvsshld.exe\""
"DDT"=""
"XupiterStartup"="C:\\Program Files\\Xupiter\\XupiterStartup2003.exe"
"XupiterCfgLoader"="C:\\Program Files\\Xupiter\\XTCfgLoader.exe"
"RealJukeboxSystray"="\"C:\\PROGRAM FILES\\REAL\\REALJUKEBOX\\tsystray.exe\""
"MSMSGS"="C:\\Program Files\\Messenger\\msmsgs.exe /background"
"winmodem"="WINMODEM.101\\wmexe.exe"
"LoadPowerProfile"="Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme"
"SchedulingAgent"="mstask.exe"
"McAfeeWebScanX"="C:\\PROGRAM FILES\\NETWORK ASSOCIATES\\MCAFEE VIRUSSCAN\\WebScanX.Exe /RUNSERVICES"

C:\WINDOWS\Start Menu\Programs\StartUp\Office Startup.lnk
C:\WINDOWS\Start Menu\Programs\StartUp\Quicken Startup.lnk
C:\WINDOWS\Start Menu\Programs\StartUp\Billminder.lnk
C:\WINDOWS\Start Menu\Programs\StartUp\Microsoft Find Fast.lnk
C:\WINDOWS\Start Menu\Programs\StartUp\America Online 7.0 Tray Icon.lnk


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

That's only a partial list of the startup.log, but even from that I can see you have a lot of spyware there and possibly other issues.

Spybot would be the appropriate removal tool.

http://tomcoyote.com/SPYBOT/

Can you get online and download if first you go to start>run, enter *msconfig* and clear the check for "load startup group items" on the General page?

Be sure to use the Right Click > Save Target As option to specify a download folder to download to.


----------



## LuvMeme (Oct 20, 2002)

I have this exact same problem only I have IE6 and "Ad-Aware plus" I run Ad-Aware Plus everytime I turn my computer on...?? I'm getting this error plus the XUPITERSTARTUP2003... I can't go any where on my computer for these errors.
So I'm on my little computer searching for help...can you help me?


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Luvmeme, Ad-aware has not been updated in months, pending a new version to be offered.

Install, update, and run Spybot following the directions at this site and your Xupiter problems should be solved:

http://tomcoyote.com/SPYBOT/


----------



## LuvMeme (Oct 20, 2002)

Hi,
I went to msconfig, closed out all the start up programs and went online, I still get page faults in explorer, it won't let me go anywhere!
Is there a way for me to remove Xupiter myself? Maybe from safe mode or something? Cripes this is a mess!
Where's the scream smiley?


----------



## Conliskmatt (Jan 27, 2003)

How Microsoft will help you uninstall Xupiter
__________________________________________________

If you have Internet access go to www.xupiter.com/uninstall
Install the plugin and restart the computer when prompted
__________________________________________________

If you do not have access to the internet. 
Step 1: Restart the computer into Safemode
Step 2: Click Start > Run
Step 3: Type "scanregw" without the quotes
Step 4: Click yes - to back up the registry
Step 5: Click Start > Run
Step 6: Type "regedit" without the quotes
Step 7: search for "xupitertoolbar" without the quotes
Step 8: Remove the folder with the numbers under:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT/CLSID/
Step 9: Click My Computer at the top of the left list
Step 10: Search for "XTupdate" without the quotes
Step 11: Remove the folder with the numbers under:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT/CLSID/
Step 12: Click My Computer at the top again
Step 13: Search for "XTsearch" without the quotes
Step 14: Remove the folder with the numbers under:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT/CLSID/
Step 15: Close the Registry Editor
Step 16: Click Start > Run
Step 17: Type "msconfig" without the quotes
Step 18: Click on the Startup tab at the top
Step 19: Uncheck anything dealing with Xupiter
Step 20: Click Apply and Ok
Step 21: Click yes to restart the computer
__________________________________________________

*** Now the internet should work ***
__________________________________________________

Go to the site www.Xupiter.com/Uninstall
Install the plugin and restart the computer when prompted


----------



## LuvMeme (Oct 20, 2002)

Thank you,
I ended up loading Netscape on my computer, first thing I did was download Spybot, it got rid of a bunch of xupiter stuff.
I clicked on my IE6, it comes up loads the home page, then just disappears into thin air!
I can't get my internet provider dial up either, I'm using another one for the time being w/ Netscape.
I will go to that site and get the plug in and take care of that xupiter stuff! I can't believe how bad they can mess up your computer!
You are so kind to send me this information.


----------

